# Need a picture of classifieds section



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Hi,

I need a picture of any classifieds section of a newspaper or magazine in Egypt. The classifieds must have some pictures possibly showing what's on sale/rent and some text with a brief description. This is for a school project I'm doing, I've kinda left it to the last minute and now I have no time to search for this myself 

Any help would be very very greatly appreciated. If you find a picture please PM me and I will give you the email address you can send it to.

Thanks for reading


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

download any of the pdfs from "el waseet" classifieds. It is a weekly publication (mondays) filled with ads. 

http://www.ewaseet.net/pdf-new.php


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> download any of the pdfs from "el waseet" classifieds. It is a weekly publication (mondays) filled with ads.
> 
> http://www.ewaseet.net/pdf-new.php


Thanks for that  Do they have ads in English too? I can't seem to find them


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

EWASEET is here in Lebanon too , what a pain to find what you looking for , They are so disorganized , Its like a flee market .


----------

